# Rainbows with Keyholes and Rams



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I have a 240 litre, 63 gallon tank. The tank's 48 inches long.

I plan to have a pair of Keyhole cichlids, a pair of Bolivian Rams, 5 corydoras and 6 harlequin rasbora. I would like to have a single Rainbow fish and just wonder what the compatibility would be like with the other fish.

Any advice you have would be much appreciated.

Dom


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Sorry. I mean add a single rainbow cichlid, not rainbow fish.


----------

